# When to have another Poo?



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Ok, I admit I really do have the Poo bug. I love Nellie so much and would love her to have a little brother. Nellie is only four months old and was wondering when it would be best to introduce a new puppy into our home. I have 4 weeks off work in the summer August time but would this be too soon. Would it be best to wait until she was at least 1 years old?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

No... Go for it!
Ralph is just 8 months & we got ruby at the the end of may. She is now just 10 weeks.
It's great - they love each other and have been amazing together from day one. 
There is only 5 months between them - so get looking, your 4 week break would be an ideal time! X
Ps opposite *** to what you have is recommended


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You know your dog, so if you feel you could do it all again then in answer to your question .... It sounds like summer would be fab x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Ahh thank you, think I might go for it  Yes going for the opposite *** is for the best, although never had a male dog before so not sure what to expect? Nellie is my shadow but would be great to think she could have a little brother to play with and love too


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I also think the younger and more similar in age they are, the more likely they are to want to actually play together .


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Go for it. There are 7 months between mine, they have the same energy levels and will play chase together for ages.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have about seven months between mine too. I found that Jake brings his energy up and she brought her's down a bit so they found a nice in the middle. I have loved (just about) every minute of it!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

There is four months between my two and it just couldn't have gone better, we umm'd and arhh'd for several weeks worrying if it was the right thing to do, we loved Arlo so much and didn't want anything to effect that, but it has made us love him even more because he is such a brilliant big brother. I was very apprehensive about getting a girl dog as our family have always gone with male dogs, but although very naughty she is a delight, so I would imagine you will enjoy having a little boy for a change. Looking forward to hearing what you decide and hopefully in a few weeks maybe the news that a new arrival is on the way


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

UPDATE: I can't believe I have found my second perfect Poo already . Meet 'Alfie' (think this will be his name) he will be joining my two lads, Nellie and myself on the 16th July. A little earlier then I had planned but he's lovely and it will work out just fine.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is beautiful. Love that name. Willow came sooner than I planned too but it works out.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh he is gorgeous!! If I had another, I would get a cream one - I think they look great with a chocolate sibling. Like cookies and cream. Yum yum!

X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

By gum Mrs you move quick ... He's a little cutie, lucky Nellie getting a little bro x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Haha I know I just couldn't help myself


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations, brilliant news and he is a stunner


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Alfie is perfect and will colour coordinate perfectly with your Nellie. You will never regret having 2, I'm sure Nellie will love him and keep him in order.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

very very cute and i completely understand the poo bug.... my millie has just turned 1 and ive been broody for another one for a while but decided not too as next year Im hoping that Millie has puppies (just researching and searching for an F2 stud (golden) and I know I will definitely want to keep one (if not them all). Wish you many happy days with your new addition xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've just seen the picture of Alfie ..... He is so very very cute, I love how he has darker ears, 
I'm on my 4th week of my second poo - and I don't want to tenpt fate - but it's Beene h easier than I anticipated (still early days ) can't wait to hear more about Alfie & Nellie x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

So glad to hear that things are going good for you Tinman (Tracey). I'm pretty laid back so what will be will be! Other then working 18 hours a week the rest of my time will be dedicated to my pups (I have no life ) How did you introduce Ruby to Ralph? Hopefully as Nellie is young she will be fine.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> So glad to hear that things are going good for you Tinman (Tracey). I'm pretty laid back so what will be will be! Other then working 18 hours a week the rest of my time will be dedicated to my pups (I have no life ) How did you introduce Ruby to Ralph? Hopefully as Nellie is young she will be fine.


I did it in a friends garden, she has a poo Maisie, about 4 &1/2 months.
Ralph and Maisie are crazy for each other - so we had ruby in the garden and she went fairly unnoticed as Ralph was busy with Maisie; it meant she wasn't his main focus of attention. 
When we got them home, he did have a growl at her - but never has since..... And he just wanted to stand over her so she was completely under his body and surrounded by legs!! I think it was a dominance thing, and he was trying to show her who was boss....... But it didn't work & she's the boss lol.
Ralph is fab with her and spends most of the time on his back while she play attacks him from on top!! 
Although he does tend to take what ever toy or chew she has off her, but I think that's just so she chases him.
You will absolutely love having the 2 pups together.
Some good advice I got off here (Arlo's mum karen I think!) was to make sure Nellie gets first greeting from you, first stroke, treat, food bowl etc - then they don't feel pushed out. 
Can't wait to see more and hear more of Alfie & Nellie x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I did it in a friends garden, she has a poo Maisie, about 4 &1/2 months.
> Ralph and Maisie are crazy for each other - so we had ruby in the garden and she went fairly unnoticed as Ralph was busy with Maisie; it meant she wasn't his main focus of attention.
> When we got them home, he did have a growl at her - but never has since..... And he just wanted to stand over her so she was completely under his body and surrounded by legs!! I think it was a dominance thing, and he was trying to show her who was boss....... But it didn't work & she's the boss lol.
> Ralph is fab with her and spends most of the time on his back while she play attacks him from on top!!
> ...


 Thanks, that is very helpful. I sent you a private message asking you about how you introduced etc but not sure if you got or even if I sent it properly (I'm rubbish with technology) but you have answered it all here so that is cool  
The breeders will be delivering Alfie to me as I do not drive so I will have to introduce them at home. I think I will do it in the front garden as Nellie doesn't really use this part of the garden and let them check each other out before moving into the house. That is good advice about feeding Nellie first etc as I would hate to think she felt pushed out...I'm getting very excited and I know these next few weeks are going to drag x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Im not great at technical stuff either!! ill check the messages lol.
Make sure little Alfie can still have plenty of sleep without been disturbed by a bouncy Nellie as he'll soon get very tired with boisterous play.
And the older Alfie gets the more boisterous the play will get - but it's fun to watch, you will worry that alfie may get hurt, but ralph now knows how hard to bite or "mouth" its ruby whos the nipper!! you will become a referee and be shouting "time out" like me haha.
I also bought Ralph a big stag horn as a special treat just for him - but I had to buy another as they used to fight over it! (Always gently - never nasty)
Also make sure Nellie still gets her walks alone with you and it ill be her time without that silly little brother of hers been around!! Lol 
Arlo's & savannah who are on here are only 4 months apart, and there is jake & willow.
So we're not the only ones!!...... And there is a new one on here with litter siblings, brothers I think - can,t remember their names.
But they will bond and dote on each other, miss each other when apart etc, but
Also entertain each other and cuddle up to sleep which is sweet! 
I did have a few nights worrying before ruby came home and moments of panic "am I doing the right thing" - but I did! X


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> UPDATE: I can't believe I have found my second perfect Poo already . Meet 'Alfie' (think this will be his name) he will be joining my two lads, Nellie and myself on the 16th July. A little earlier then I had planned but he's lovely and it will work out just fine.


Oh he is very similar to my Ringo in color. He's adorable! Congratulations!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Im not great at technical stuff either!! ill check the messages lol.
> Make sure little Alfie can still have plenty of sleep without been disturbed by a bouncy Nellie as he'll soon get very tired with boisterous play.
> And the older Alfie gets the more boisterous the play will get - but it's fun to watch, you will worry that alfie may get hurt, but ralph now knows how hard to bite or "mouth" its ruby whos the nipper!! you will become a referee and be shouting "time out" like me haha.
> I also bought Ralph a big stag horn as a special treat just for him - but I had to buy another as they used to fight over it! (Always gently - never nasty)
> ...


Thanks so much for your advice. I'm sure I will be popping up again to ask you something else . This site is great, it feels like a big cockapoo family! I think my friends on facebook have had enough of me putting up pictures of Nellie...but they just don't understand how fab Cockapoo's are haha x


----------

